# North Georgia Duck Hunting



## jisbrecht (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out where the good places to duck hunt around north Georgia. I live in Kennesaw about 10 minutes from Allatoona but I really cant find any information about it. If anyone could let me know anything about Allatoona WMA as far as special permits and what kind of ducks are around the area. I tried duck hunting on Pine Log WMA with no luck at all. Let me know thanks.


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 25, 2012)

Really?
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia...ublic-hunting-opportunities/#x--Allatoona-WMA
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/general-wma-regulations/


----------



## The Fever (Nov 25, 2012)

Google is your Fran....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 25, 2012)

jisbrecht said:


> I'm trying to figure out where the good places to duck hunt around north Georgia.



that kind of made me laugh...


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 25, 2012)

No, its even better that someone cant find this info on their own, but we trust them to carry a firearm.


----------



## jisbrecht (Nov 25, 2012)

I found the same information you sent me but i heard a few people mention the fact that a corps of engineers permit may be required to hunt Allatoona.


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 25, 2012)

jisbrecht said:


> I found the same information you sent me but i heard a few people mention the fact that a corps of engineers permit may be required to hunt Allatoona.



Corps of Engineer permit is required, along with tags for whatever species of duck you want to shoot so you better brush up on your dusck id.  There is a sticky on here that will help you with that.


----------



## DuckVol (Nov 25, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> No, its even better that someone cant find this info on their own, but we trust them to carry a firearm.



So people who ask about something to get input and advice shouldn't be trusted with a firearm?? Maybe it's just me, but supposedly before google people shared info and passed it down to others so they could continue the sport. But hey, maybe we've just always had google


----------



## labradoodle (Nov 25, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> that kind of made me laugh...



why?


----------



## Canyon (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't read...u sayin I shouldn't own a gun?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know about that part of North Ga. But on the east side of the state there are some very good lakes that have a bunch of geese and  ducks . shoot me a PM and I will give you some of my spots.


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 26, 2012)

^^^ditto^^^ pm me as well I do a lot of huntin from the kayak on some big lakes in NE Ga.. I'll be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## triton196 (Nov 26, 2012)

duck hunting is tough in ga period in my opinion. if you see 10 ducks a day to me thats a good day.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 26, 2012)

triton196 said:


> duck hunting is tough in ga period in my opinion. if you see 10 ducks a day to me thats a good day.



What he said^^^


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 26, 2012)

*You should have been on the coast this weekend*



triton196 said:


> duck hunting is tough in ga period in my opinion. if you see 10 ducks a day to me thats a good day.


 Sandy blew them down and I saw hundreds.


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 26, 2012)

DuckVol said:


> So people who ask about something to get input and advice shouldn't be trusted with a firearm?? Maybe it's just me, but supposedly before google people shared info and passed it down to others so they could continue the sport. But hey, maybe we've just always had google



No the fact that you could not find the info on your own that is so easy to find probably means your lazy or dont think much. Will you think to put your safty on or check what you are shooting at. Everyone wants handouts now a days. Not cracking on just you sorry it came out that way. I just dont like people comeing onto these public forms asking for handouts. I would not trust them anyways when it come to rules and regulations. If you want a strait up answer call the local game warden and get the truth strait from the man who will be there checking you. Yes google has made people too lazy to do the work they need to do.


----------



## honda (Nov 26, 2012)

Forums are a popular source of information now-a-days. On most forums you get better information being that it's full of people that share the same interest, google can be mis-leading at times. I for one come to this site a couple years ago to try to learn from the guys that have been doing this sport longer than I have and for the most part the "old trimmers" want to share. Most sportsman know the more they share the better the sport will be. If you help one person, you just helped the sport. I have noticed that the ones that are quick to get on to someone for asking "silly" questions just started out them self. 

You don't have to tell someone your favorite hole but coming off like a complete know it all, is a bit childish. I just don't understand, why someone would take the time to chime in if all they are going to do is say nothing... 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## carolinaboy (Nov 26, 2012)

Never said I know it all. Yes forums are a good place to talk about the sport but you do not have to name places to hunt. Talk about ethics, how to call, how to rig and set decoy spreads, what has worked for you, what kinds of birds you are seeing, how should I go about hunting these birds that I found. Not hey there is this spot over here tell me about it on this public forum so every body and their uncle that had no self drive to search it out for themselves can now go screw up some guys hunt that has been using this area for years. Yes I am a new guy, but all the old timers that I know are sick and tiered of these forums they dont get on here and are for the most part done with huting and competing with all these new  cool duck hunters.


----------



## ngaduck (Nov 26, 2012)

I encourage all the new guys that are looking to get into duck hunting to reconsider and take up golf. Not only would you be supporting the business I am in, but it would allow me to sleep in a little longer when I am hunting public land. Thanks, NGADuck.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 26, 2012)

its always about you piggy.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 26, 2012)

honda said:


> Forums are a popular source of information now-a-days. On most forums you get better information being that it's full of people that share the same interest, google can be mis-leading at times. I for one come to this site a couple years ago to try to learn from the guys that have been doing this sport longer than I have and for the most part the "old trimmers" want to share. Most sportsman know the more they share the better the sport will be. If you help one person, you just helped the sport. I have noticed that the ones that are quick to get on to someone for asking "silly" questions just started out them self
> 
> You don't have to tell someone your favorite hole but coming off like a complete know it all, is a bit childish. I just don't understand, why someone would take the time to chime in if all they are going to do is say nothing...
> 
> Just my 2 cents



I will also add , does anyone ever think that maybe they don't know what to ask in a goggle search bar ? If they are new to the sport just giving general info isn't going to kill anyone and might add much needed people on our team. In today's society of being the hated hunter a little niceness might go along way.  My 2 cents worth


----------

